# Senior Shepherd Not Sleeping at Night



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

My 10-11year old white shepherd, Cooper, has decided that night time is the time to stay awake and be anxious. He pants a lot, doesn't seem to sleep much, and anytime I get up at night (bathroom, water, etc), he comes racing over panting and tries to glue himself to me. During the day, he's a normal dog but noticeably sleeps deeper since he doesn't wake easily. He also seems desperate for water in the mornings. When we get out of bed and go to make coffee he will race to his bowl also in the kitchen and drink like mad yet he has free access all night so I don't know why he won't drink on his own at night. Our house isn't pitch black, only our bedroom. There's ambient light from outside. We've been to the vet and they said it's almost like doggie dementia and sundowning. They have suggested we try a supplement called Sollequin (gives him terrible gas and can take a month to kick in) and Calming + Cognition by Zesty Paws. No noticeable improvement. We're now trying gabbapentin but no change. Any advice?


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

I had a shepherd with dementia many years ago (Rio RIP 09/10). He got to the point, poor guy, if his head was outside the door he thought he was outside and would just stand there and pee. He would also "get stuck" in a corner. I found this ProNeurozone. It helped him a lot without any side effects. It may be worth a try.

Info here. There's a link here with a good chart listing behaviors exhibited by dogs with dementia.


ProNeurozone®



I don't remember where I bought it back then, but just an FYI, I have purchased things from this company before and have had good customer service and good prices.









Proneurozone for Medium and Large Dogs 60 Tablets


Check out the deal on Proneurozone for Medium and Large Dogs 60 Tablets at California Pet Pharmacy




www.californiapetpharmacy.com





Good luck. It is too hard to see our pups like this.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Following, as we are seeing some of these behaviours in our Rottweiler, especially the water chugging in the morning.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

For evening anxiety and sleeping, maybe try a good full-spectrum CBD product? Lazarus Naturals was a CBD brand recommended to me by a holisitic vet with significant expertise in that area.

I've also seen melatonin recommended for dogs -- ask the vet about that.

There's also a probiotic supplement called Calming Care that's worth looking into.


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

Zeppy said:


> Following, as we are seeing some of these behaviours in our Rottweiler, especially the water chugging in the morning.


These are the supplements we're trying if you want to try them. They're vet recommended, but they do say they can take some time to work.









Zesty Paws Senior Advanced Calming + Cognition Bites Chicken Flavor Soft Chews Calming Supplement for Dogs, 90 count - Chewy.com


Buy Zesty Paws Senior Advanced Calming + Cognition Bites Chicken Flavor Soft Chews Calming Supplement for Dogs, 90 count at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com













Amazon.com : Solliquin Behavior Supplement for Dogs & Cats to Help Promote and Maintain Healthy Calm and Relaxed Behavior, 75 ct Soft Chews : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Solliquin Behavior Supplement for Dogs & Cats to Help Promote and Maintain Healthy Calm and Relaxed Behavior, 75 ct Soft Chews : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

stpdpny said:


> These are the supplements we're trying if you want to try them. They're vet recommended, but they do say they can take some time to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 😊


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I know people with Alzheimer often lose their sense of day and night.


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

Zeppy said:


> Thanks 😊


Sorry, forgot to also add this one that they recommended that we just ordered today! Hoping this is the one!








HERBSMITH Senior Dog Wisdom Cognitive Support Soft Chews Dog Supplement, 60 count, Small - Chewy.com


Buy Herbsmith Senior Dog Wisdom Cognitive Support Soft Chews Dog Supplement, 60 count, Small at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Duke is young but he's a night owl. He tucks us in and then goes on patrol. Its helps that we got a white noise machine ($10-$12) and set it on 'rain'. It makes it so he doesn't hear every little creak in the house at night and respond. Stopped the nighttime barking. We also put night lights in the laundry, just outside the kitchen and in the hallways. Turned out Elke isn't seeing or hearing all that well and the night lights make it easier for her in the dark. Duke just gets antsy in the dark. Two simple things that help the nighttime wanderer patrol and allow the Princess to come to bed when SHE wants to.


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

Buckelke said:


> Duke is young but he's a night owl. He tucks us in and then goes on patrol. Its helps that we got a white noise machine ($10-$12) and set it on 'rain'. It makes it so he doesn't hear every little creak in the house at night and respond. Stopped the nighttime barking. We also put night lights in the laundry, just outside the kitchen and in the hallways. Turned out Elke isn't seeing or hearing all that well and the night lights make it easier for her in the dark. Duke just gets antsy in the dark. Two simple things that help the nighttime wanderer patrol and allow the Princess to come to bed when SHE wants to.


Thanks for the tip! We'll try the sound machine and night lights!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

My mom, who lived with us, had Alzheimer's, so I was VERY familiar with the Sundowner Syndrome and recognized it when our female JRT started exhibiting the same behavior. Soon after first noticing this, I happened to see an article on Canine Cognitive Disorder/Decline and they noted the "Sundowner Syndrome". 
I spent many nights on the downstairs sofa with her as that helped settle her and we all got some sleep that way. Yes, they get 'stuck' in corners, stare at walls, but I don't remember her displaying the outright fear a human Alzheimer's patient can display, but she did have the anxious panting. Would stand at my head, while I was laying down, and pant heavily until she settled enough to curl up next to me and fall asleep. 
My heartfelt sympathies for those of you going through this with your beloved dogs.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

SMcN said:


> My heartfelt sympathies for those of you going through this with your beloved dogs.


I second that. It's a very difficult time for all involved.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

One of our Whippets started to lose his mind at 14 years old. We helped him along but when he became incontinent we had him euthanized.


----------

